# Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?



## NeoP (18. Juni 2012)

*Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Hi,

ich werd mir die Tage nen Setsugen 2 auf meine 460 AMP! basteln und wollte mal nachfragen,
ob die beigelegte Paste was taugt, bzw. ob ne extra "gute" Paste da lohnen würde?
Wieviel Grad dürfte das ca. ausmachen? 
Ich hab auch noch nen Rest von der WLP hier, die beim Megahalems dabei war; wäre die besser
als die von Scythe beigelegte?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Wenn man bereit ist ein paar Taler zu investieren dann würde sich die Arctic MX-2 anbieten. Es ist mit die beste Paste neben dem Liquid Zeugs


----------



## celi2 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Ich habe auch für den Wakü Umbau die MX-2 benutzt. Kann die nur empfehlen.


----------



## NeoP (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Alles klar, die is sogar um die Ecke lagernd, wird geholt.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Notfalls tuts auch die MX4, der Unterschied dürfte gering sein 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Skillar (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

In dem Zusammenhang gleich eine Frage- welche Wärmeleitpaste ist denn die Beste?
Laut einem Test soll die *Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium* wahnsinnig gut sein. 
Da beim Kühler enorme Summen gezahlt werden, um ein paar Grad bessere Temperaturen zu haben, sollte auch die Paste qualitativ passend sein.
Also- welche ist die Beste von den Temperaturen?


----------



## NeoP (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Also nach kurzer Recherche muß ich feststellen, dass die WLP vom Megahalems wohl die Besagte PK-1 zu sein scheint. Es steht zwar nix auf der Spritze drauf, 
aber laut Caseking ist es genau diese.
Wenn die wirklich so gut ist, dann könnte ich mir den Kauf der MX-2 (oder 4) doch sparen, oder?


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Ja, nimm einfach die, die du hast


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Dann nimmst die, hier ist mal ein Test. In einer der letzten Printausgaben war ja auch ein Vergleich drin


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Ich hab bei meiner 5870 von der, die bei meinem Scythe Mugen damals dabei war auf Coollaboratory Liquid ultra umgesattelt und ganze 8-9° Verbesserung erreicht...


----------



## Rizoma (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*



> Coollaboratory Liquid ultra



ist für einen Anfänger aber nicht geeignet da sie bei falscher Handhabung enorme Schäden verursachen kann


----------



## Westcoast (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Coollaboratory Liquid ultra ist aus flüssigmetall und leitet strom, also sehr gefährlich, wenn man einen tropfen verliert, kann es zu hardwareschäden führen.
desweiteren lassen sich flüssigmetallgemische schwer entfernen, manchmal sogar ein schleifen des HS notwendig.


----------



## NeoP (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Oh, hier tut sich ja noch was...

Also Setsugen läuft, musste zwar den Spawa Kühler der AMP! etwas absägen, aber was solls. Ist eh etwas großzügig bemessen.

Idle 26°C, GPU-Tool 77°C (bei 23°C Raumtemp),BF3 nicht über 70°C,  und das bei 1,075V OC, bin soweit zufrieden, vor allem isser LEISE ...
Ist schon nen Unterschied zu dem originalen 75mm Schreihals 

Und selbst wenn ne andere Paste 2-3°C gebracht hätte, *wayne*

EDIT: ach so, außerdem hab ich den für 18€ geschossen, da soll ma einer was sagen...


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Na das klingt doch gut, viel spass und ruhe 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (2. August 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Glückwunsch


----------



## Aer0 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

das gute ist an flüssigmetal sie trocknet nicht ein und wenn man z.b. ne neue cpu bekommt muss man den kühler nicht reinigen wenn man wieder die selbe flüssigmetalpaste benutzt weil eine legierung entsteht
nebenbei gibs da noch die verbesserten temperaturen


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. August 2012)

*AW: Wichtig welche Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU?*

Besonders beim rohen Silizium der Grakaprozzessoren wirkt Flüssigmetall schon kleine Wunder..... je nach Overclocking etc kannste da 4-7 Grad erwarten.


----------

